# Honda EU30is wont key start



## Sydneysider (Nov 20, 2017)

I have purchased a used truck that has a Honda generator in it. The engine pull starts but will not key start. There is also a remote starter inside the truck. It also doesn't start via this. It has a new battery and it turns over freely with the starter. It sounds like it wants to start (splatters, pops), but doesn't. I had an auto electrician install the new battery and they said the spark plug fires. I'm not so sure it does. One thing I will mention is that on the remote start, when I removed the switch panel, there was a green wire not connected to anything. I downloaded the manual and its an earth wire. Surely its earthed somewhere else as well. So is the plug is firing like the auto elect said, then there is no fuel. Does this gen use a different fuel supply method between pull and key start? In the case they are wrong, what would be killing the spark during key starting? Thats as much info as I can provide. A solution would be great because pull starting it is difficult because its behind a door front on a pull out draw under the truck. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

Who made the remote control kit for your Honda?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Post the wiring diagram and I'll see if we can get it fixed for you.


----------



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

Off topic but I also have honda generator with issues.I posted on here 4 days ago.How long does it take for the Adm to get it posted on here?


----------



## Sydneysider (Nov 20, 2017)

KRE said:


> Post the wiring diagram and I'll see if we can get it fixed for you.


I am not unfamiliar with forums, but whats the best format for the diagram here? Large screen shot in jpg? 

In answering the other question about the remote start, I have no idea who wired this up. It's an old Snap-On truck. The body was made by Kingston Custom bodies here in Australia. I dont know if they use their own auto sparkies for their custom build jobs. 

I'll work on getting a readable wiring diagram uploaded. Cheers so far guys.


----------



## Sydneysider (Nov 20, 2017)

So today the pull cord decided to shred and its now jammed as the braided outer has lodged itself inside the re-tractor. I cant start it at all now. This has now forced me to move forward faster than anticipated in sorting this key start issue. I have removed the spark plug, I put a screwdriver in the plug cord and can confirm there is spark there (I was sceptical). So this leads to a fuel issue. Does anyone know if there is a difference in the fuel delivery between pull and key start? In my simple mind, the answer is, no. I can see this problem being so ridiculously obvious that I am not seeing the wood for the trees.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuel should be the same, but most remote panels have to allow an kill the spark. Should you have to choke it to start, that has to be included on the remote as well. Could be as simple as that. When you rope start it do you have to choke it to start it?


----------



## Sydneysider (Nov 20, 2017)

KRE said:


> Fuel should be the same, but most remote panels have to allow an kill the spark. Should you have to choke it to start, that has to be included on the remote as well. Could be as simple as that. When you rope start it do you have to choke it to start it?


It will not key start either with the choke in the same position as when I pull start. There is ignition as I tested that yesterday with a screwdriver in the plug lead and earthed it during the cranking. There was spark, and I can smell fuel. Just a strange one. I'll have to take it to a Honda repairer. I'll keep you all posted, but feel free to post your suggestions in the mean time. I will try them.


----------



## Sydneysider (Nov 20, 2017)

Just an update. I took the generator to a mower mechanic who was advised to me. He could not get the plug to fire with the key start. This is strange because I know I saw a spark using the screwdriver. So lets assume there is no spark, I want to point my attention to the ignition switch. Is it possible that not only does it supply power to the start, but also to the ignition side. If this has failed, could this be one possibility? How would I test it? As of now, probably because I have insufficient thread posts, I can not upload the wiring diagram. I'll post a link if you dont mind taking a look.
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1216565/Honda-Eu30is.html?page=65#manual


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Typically the starting switch would ground out the ignition unless on the on position.
Perhaps your starting system is grounding out the ignition somehow.


----------



## Sydneysider (Nov 20, 2017)

I have given up on trying to remedy this myself. Its booked in to be repaired next week. Even with the new pull cord, I am no longer getting a spark there either. So either something i did has done this or the issue has gotten worse. In any case, I will post the findings of the service in order hopefully help others who have a similar situation.


----------



## Mac26 (Apr 17, 2018)

Had EXACTLY the same issue....ended up replacing the electric start motor and pull housing to get it turning over at correct speed, a new ignition module when spark finally went and also new main board. There is also a coil in the main windings that provides a signal back to the main board...if that gets broken or intermittent then it won't key start...it is only active on key start side. These are very expensive to fix once you get to the no key but will pull start point!


----------

